# waiting for parts



## Mopster (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi can anybody tell me why?.Had a rear end shunt back in late may damaged a rear GRP corner panel and light cluster and still had no news on parts for repair. Going through Brownhills at Newark for the work to be done not much joy with them unanswered emails etc.Why does it take so long for parts?.Iam a fibreglass laminator and if givern the mould for panel could make it within 2 days, light purchased on internet.
Feeling very sad at this time and do not understand.  :evil:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Mopster, I'm confused :? 
Youre profile says you have a Pioneer Magellan, you have posted this in Rapido. What van are you talking about? 
And do you have to use Brownhills? If it's a Rapido, what about Rapido at Wokingham, who are the importers.


----------



## Mopster (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi yeah new to forum did not realise i had put it in the Rapido forum :?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

ok, I'll move you to Autocruise. And obviously the comments about Rapido at Wokingham are not relevant!

Maybe other Autocruise dealers may help more, or even a direct contact from Swift group, who participate on here


----------



## Mopster (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## petepub (Oct 28, 2008)

I have been waiting 6 months for a microwave and 4 months for a repalcement set of carpets for my Autocruise, so god knows how long a body panel my take?
Good luck
Peter


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Mopster,

Autocruise were bought out by Swift in, er, 2007 I think. Your Pioneer, I assume, was made before that and if that is the case then you may not ( probably will not ) get any joy with parts for it from Swift. Those of us who own pre 'Swift' Autocruises are not in a good position for parts supply as Swift don't really have any interest in the old models. the current 'Autocruise' company is a different company with the same name. You may well, end up making it yourself ...........  

Harvey


----------

